# واخيرا لا تسأل ولا تبحث جميع اصدارات برامج لايكا هنا تحميل مباشر



## abdolkadr (11 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
وافضل الصلاة والتسليم على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه اجمعين
وبه نستعين

اصدارات برامج لايكا Leica totalstation








Leica Geo Office 


Leica Geo Office Tools V 3.0 communicatie software total station



Leica Geo Office Tools V 4.0 communicatie software total station


Leica Geo Office Tools V 5.0 communicatie software total station



Leica Geo Office Tools V 6.0 communicatie software total station




 Leica Survey Office 





نرجو الدعاء


----------



## abdolkadr (11 مايو 2009)

طبعا اغلب الملفات مضغوط بملف يفك الضغط تلقائيا


----------



## ali992 (11 مايو 2009)

مشكوووور أخي و جزاك الله خيرا..جاري تحميل الملفات و تجريبها


----------



## tygo_m2 (11 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ROUDS (11 مايو 2009)




----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (11 مايو 2009)




----------



## abdolkadr (11 مايو 2009)

حياك الله الاخوة المهندسين وشكرا للردود
ali992---tygo_m2----rouds----دفع الله حمدان


----------



## عرفه السيد (12 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## kazali016 (12 مايو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## abdolkadr (12 مايو 2009)

الشكر لك مهندس عرفة --- و---- kazali


----------



## hiba abbas (13 مايو 2009)

الشكر الجزيل لك مهندس عرفة


----------



## مجد ماجد (14 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي عبد القادر جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## لهون جاف (14 مايو 2009)

اخي عبد القادر شكرا عى هذا المجهود ولكن لو أمكن ان تتكرم علينا ببرنامج Leica Flexoffice كون الاجهزة الحديثة من نوع Leica Flex Line 02,06,09 لا تعمل على هذه البرامج اثناء نقل الداتا صحيح هي تعمل مع الفلاش ميموري الملحق مع الجهاز ولكن لا تعمل مع كيبل الربط أو البلوتوث الملحق مع الجهاز 
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير لهذا المجهود
أخوك في المنتدى لهون جاف


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (15 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ياسلاااااااااااااام على الروعه والجمال والابداع والتميز لك التحيه الخاصه وجزاك الله خير ماجزى نبيا ورسولا , ونور طريقك بالايمان وجعل الجنه مثواك.


----------



## abdolkadr (17 مايو 2009)

*تفضل اخي لهون جاف*

الاخ لهون جاف مع انو اسمك غريب شوي بس تكرم عيونك تفضل
تفضل برنامج Leica Flexoffice

طبعا الرابط من موقع لايكا الموقع لازم تسجل فيه كما في اي منتدى التسجيل مجاني ثم تحمل البرنامج


----------



## هانى عامر (17 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed_medo688 (18 مايو 2009)

الله يجزيل كل خير على مجهوداتك
ودائما فى التقدم 
مشكووووووور يا هندسه


----------



## الهندسي 80 (30 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
مجهود أكثر من رائع


----------



## لهون جاف (2 يونيو 2009)

اخي عبد القادر انا أسف كوني اتعبتك معي لدي اشتراك مع لايكا وسبق ان قمت بتحميل البرنامج Leica Flexoffice من موقع لايكا الرسمي ولكن للاسف يطلب البرنامج كود الدخول اي انه مرخص لمن يشتري البرنامج بواسطة الكردت كارت ونحن في العراق لا نملك هذه الخدمة وللاسف ليس لدينا وكيل لايكا هنا في كوردستان العراق مع جزيل شكري


----------



## ابوفاروق2020 (19 أغسطس 2009)

انا اعمل مساحة فى السعودية ومحتاج كيفية تسطيب برنامج lieca goe office
ارجو الافادة


----------



## مزن محمود (20 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووورين
جزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (7 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## مصطفى احمد كيلانى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرآ اخى الكريم جزاك الله خير


----------



## حسااام (11 نوفمبر 2009)

لعل كلمة شكرا صغيرة امام المجهود الطيب


----------



## باسم المسعودي (11 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اسف لانقطاع يهذة المدة وذلك لاني كنت مسافرآفارجو المعذرةوقبول عذري
مع فائق احترامي


----------



## elhasy (3 مارس 2010)

ali992 قال:


> مشكوووور أخي و جزاك الله خيرا..جاري تحميل الملفات و تجريبها


...​


----------



## سلمان الراوي (17 مايو 2010)

نشكر كل الجهود وبارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## لؤي سوريا (17 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك
الاصدار الخامس كنت أبحث عنه من فترة


----------



## عمر اسلام (18 مايو 2010)

شكرا على البرامج
ممكن شرح لايكا جيوا افيس عربى


----------



## badawy200880 (18 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير
land surveyor


----------



## أبوالمعتز (18 مايو 2010)

ياأخي العزيز أنا أريد لوسمحت ملف فيديو يشرح عملية نقل البيانات من التوتال ستيشن إلى الكمبيوتر
لأني معظم الشروحات الموجودة في الملتقى كتابية فقط ولم أفهمها.
تحياتي المخلصة ووفقنا الله جميعا لما يحب ويرضاه


----------



## ياسين احمد ابراهيم (18 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## المهندس الهلالي (16 يوليو 2010)

thank you very much good bless you


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (18 يوليو 2010)

*




*​


----------



## emademy69 (20 يوليو 2010)

مشكور اخي الفاضل علي مجهودك الرائع وارجو الافاده ما الفرق بين كل رفيجن ولك الشكر


----------



## xbatma (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور اخي الكريم على البرامج الرئعة


----------



## odwan (24 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عزمي حماد (24 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خير وبارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## رشيدززز (4 سبتمبر 2010)

thanks sooo much


----------



## hasanali (13 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكوووووووووووور*

كان الله في عون العبد ما دام العبد في عون اخية


----------



## farhan76 (14 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوجوزيف2010 (15 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور يامير


----------



## mohie sad (16 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور


----------



## مصطفى المساح (21 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا يا هندسة


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Noble Man (29 يناير 2011)

يا ترى ؟؟؟؟ اي الاصدارات تعمل مع ويندوز 7 ......... وايها يناسب جهاز ts06 ؟؟؟؟؟

نرجو الافادة

وشكرا لهذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## مصطفى المساح (30 يناير 2011)

عاوز كراك 7 LEICA Geo Office Combined
بس بيشغل l2 و ganss


----------



## abdo.satar (1 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك 

وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## r.c.63 (16 أبريل 2011)

شكرا علي المجهود


----------



## مى محمود الديب (17 أبريل 2011)

الف الف شكر لك


----------



## مى محمود الديب (17 أبريل 2011)

يارب يبارك فيك


----------



## lom101 (19 أبريل 2011)

بورك فيك كما بورك في الزيت أكلا ودهنا ونورا للبيت


----------



## abuashraf (11 يونيو 2011)

مشكور


----------



## امير محمد حسن (10 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى


----------



## a7med elsawy (11 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## أبوعايدى (11 أغسطس 2011)

اللهم اجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## sur_sesso (20 يناير 2012)

الف شكر


----------



## ابو ابراهيم العلفي (25 يناير 2012)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا الله يجازيك الف خييييييييير


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (25 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله اخي الكريم لكن هل هذا البرنامج ينقل الارصاد من التوتال استشن للحاسب الالي فقط ام انه ينقل كذلك الارصاد من جهاز ال GPs و يقوم بحلها و شكر


----------



## الحرش (25 يناير 2012)

thank you


----------



## abedodeh (6 مارس 2012)

مشكوور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (6 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله اخي الفاضل و لكن توفر لك كذلك برنامج نقل الارصاد من جهاز GPs و حلها و تحويلها الي نظام محلي يبقي جزاك الله كل الخير و جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## فرج أقليلون (8 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاتة
عندى جهاز لايكا TS02 
المطلوب معرفة كيفية عمل محطة ارضية ( Free station) 
مع العلم بان نقاط المرجعية المطلوب الربط عليها )اى النقاط الدولية معلومة الاحداثيات )
تقع فى مكان لايمكن الوصول الية يعنى لايمكن وضع العاكس عليها
وتقع نقاط المرجعية فوق هوائى الاداعة وفوق صومعة جامع (مئدانة )

 نرجو الافادة ولكم اسمى أيات الشكر والتقدير


----------



## salemdammona (9 أبريل 2012)

*شكر وتقدير*

_والله ماني عارف كيف اشكرك ... ان شا ء الله ربي يحفظك ... ويكون هدا العمل في ميزان حسناتك
_


----------



## الجوهرجي (10 أبريل 2012)

ارجو الافادة عن موضوع ال constructionفي التوتل استيشن مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالرحمن الاطرش (10 أبريل 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mohanad surveyor (16 أبريل 2012)

مشكور حبيبي واخي لان عندي ما يقارب 2000 نقطة والهاردضاع مني الف شكر الك اخي


----------



## anwerali (18 أبريل 2012)

لا أله ألا أنت سبحانك أنى كنت من الظالمين​


----------



## hemababa21 (4 يناير 2013)

مشكوووور أخي و جزاك الله خيرا..جاري تحميل الملفات و تجريبها​


----------



## المحطة الكاملة (4 يناير 2013)

عندي مشكلة في تشغيل CoordinateEditor في برنامج لايكا جيو اوفس على وندوس سيقن 64 بيت هل يوجد لديك حل لمشكلتي


----------



## bahnasoy (28 مايو 2014)

الف شكر


----------



## أسامة احمد (29 مايو 2014)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم


----------



## sassii (9 يوليو 2014)

مشكووور


----------

